# Post and log construction?



## WadePatton (Mar 24, 2007)

Read about Allan at Procut's post and log system. 

Short story: Set posts, use short logs, cut tops and bottoms flat and groove vertically for plywood "linking".

A few loose ends there, so I've been searching the web. Not finding any more information.

Yall got any?


----------



## MikeInParadise (Mar 24, 2007)

I did exactly the same thing base on that site. 

I couldn't find any decent info on building one of these or even good pictures of a structure constructed that way. 

That leads me to believe that it probably has a different name.

I would love to try this out on an out building or barn. 

Post any decent links that you find and if I find any I will do the same...


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a request in with Allan as well.


----------



## stonykill (Mar 24, 2007)

*cord wood building?*

sounds a little like cord wood building. Similar anyway. In cord wood building you basically timberframe, then fill the spaces with dry, pine logs, spaces filled with mortor and sawdust as I remember. I google searched it once. I always thought I'd build an outbuilding that way. Its on my very long to do list.


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 24, 2007)

Cordwood is oriented the "wrong" way--and you need filler.

This method simply uses short-easy to handle- logs. And no chink/fill. No scribing saddles. Flat bottom, flat top, with short filler board riding in vertical groove. Logs shrink/settle onto boards, practically airtight he says. 

Motorcycle crash out front here...everybody is okay. Had to go look.


----------



## stonykill (Mar 24, 2007)

WadePatton said:


> Cordwood is oriented the "wrong" way--and you need filler.
> 
> This method simply uses short-easy to handle- logs. And no chink/fill. No scribing saddles. Flat bottom, flat top, with short filler board riding in vertical groove. Logs shrink/settle onto boards, practically airtight he says.



sounds interesting, I'd like to see it


----------



## cutngo (Mar 28, 2007)

*Short Log Building*

Recently bought a book called The Short Log and Timber Building Book-I've got the concept down pretty well. It's by James Mitchell- bought it at a used bookstore for ten bucks or something. Haven't had a chance yet, but I might try to buck some nine foot fir logs, peel them, and see what it looks like-good luck!


----------



## 00juice (Mar 28, 2007)

*Montana School of Log Building*

This is not the same method as you are all describing, but the full scribe method is not at all difficult. I took a week long class, and it was really pretty easy, and made a beautiful looking building. I will start building one in about a year. Their site for the Montana school of log building is http://www.imt.net/~logworker/ . You can also buy their video set from Baileys.


----------



## mattwo (Apr 21, 2007)

Try a google search for Piece en Piece log construction. This method of building was originally used by the French Canadians back in the day. It is still used today but only in the higher priced log homes. This method would work well utilizing logs in the 12" to 14" range. Just my 2cents.



_________________________________________________________________
Stihl 066 - Husky 41 - Stihl 009 - Thomas band mill. Still a rookie!


----------



## iratehippie (Apr 29, 2007)

*The Short Log and Timber building book...*

by James Mitchell...This book is full of log building info...from log home to spiral staircases and cabinets, sod roofs,good charts on log and frame dimensions, log/pole truss specs., structural beam loading and sizing, beam size in relation to span and total load. Book was printed in 1984, so will probably be out of print...Published in Canada by Hartley and Marks,Ltd. 3663 West Broadway,Vancouver, B.C. V6R 2B8 ISBM 0-88179-010-9(paper) ISBN 0-88179-009-5 (hardcover) I get my books mailorder,new, at reduced prices, from www.EdwardRHamilton.com has building and reference book section


----------



## dingo (Apr 30, 2007)

stonykill said:


> sounds a little like cord wood building. Similar anyway. In cord wood building you basically timberframe, then fill the spaces with dry, pine logs, spaces filled with mortor and sawdust as I remember. I google searched it once. I always thought I'd build an outbuilding that way. Its on my very long to do list.





Try Mother news archives. Back in the 70's I considered building with cord wood and received information from Mother Earth News. I believe seminars are still held on the subject in New York state.
 Cheers.


----------

